# SIP 01928 blade clamp replacement



## 3billy3 (19 Feb 2013)

Hi

I am fairly new to the world of the scroll saw and have recently found this site and forum and after banging my head with this problem thought I would seek some help.

I have been using the SIP 01928 saw for the last few months, and I have continuous problems with the top blade clamp, it either slips, or on finer blades it bends the blade where it clamps and then the blade snaps sooo easily!

I have read on an old forum post that you can get quick change clamps for it - can anyone confirm this? and if so, where would i get them?

I will give Axminster tools a call later to see if they can help, but thought I would try you guys as well.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## boysie39 (19 Feb 2013)

Welcome Billy3 ,I dont have any experience with your particular saw, but quick release blade parts can be got for many of the saws in use . Axminister are a good company to contact for help .Hegner are another one ,many on here have replaced their systems with quick release. I'm sure someone who knows more about the Sip saw will be on soon.


----------



## Gary Morris (19 Feb 2013)

Hi Billy3, welcome
You could try this site, possibly contact them first for informattion. http://www.shesto.co.uk/p2242/Scroll_Sa ... _info.html


Gary


----------



## Cliffro (2 Apr 2018)

Try SIP UK


----------



## Buffalo Chas (2 Apr 2018)

Hi Billy.

Welcome to the forum.

Must confess I don't know the SIP saw range. Is it a generic type saw eg Record Power, Clarke, Draper etc. If so NMA Agencies, who are the agents for Sheppach saws sell a pair of quick release clamps costing around £20. They are not listed on their website so you have to ring them direct.

Hope this helps.

Charley


----------



## cookie777 (16 Apr 2018)

I had a SIP scroll saw, it packed up just after the warranty ran out, no help from SIP at all, their not interested, so I would not waste money on a tool of this quality, better to save up & buy a tool from a company that do show a bit of care


----------

